# M20 transmission



## simpleman101 (Aug 22, 2019)

hi all Rob hear great site im doing a frame off restoration of a 1968 gto what i would like to know is if the m22 is original to the car the case number is 3925660 P8R03, tailshaft number 3857584 input shaft has 10 spline 2 rings output shaft has 26 side cover number is 3884685 ok the car was made in november 3 week it has a posi rear end with 355 gears i hope this is enough info thanks all


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

whats the vin # stamped ........ ?? on the tranny .........

m-20 with 2 rings

R is october .... kinda late for a 68

studs holding the levers on or bolts into the case holding the shift levers...

kinda doesnt matter but Im curious

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

simpleman101 said:


> hi all Rob hear great site im doing a frame off restoration of a 1968 gto what i would like to know is if the m22 is original to the car the case number is 3925660 P8R03, tailshaft number 3857584 input shaft has 10 spline 2 rings output shaft has 26 side cover number is 3884685 ok the car was made in november 3 week it has a posi rear end with 355 gears i hope this is enough info thanks all



You should have a partial VIN number stamped on the transmission that matches the engine VIN.

Here is a pretty good site that may help. It is aimed at the Chevelle, but will still give you all the info you need: https://www.chevellestuff.net/qd/muncie.htm


----------



## simpleman101 (Aug 22, 2019)

*m2o transmission*

good article took the wire wheel to the case no partial vin any wear not even any grind marks wear someone would of removed them on the side cover it has studs and nuts to hold linkage on but the tail housing has a bolt that holds the linkage on thanks all


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

major clue there

69 azz end .......69 case ... 68 side cover or shifter forks n hardware from the original tranny

the partial vin will /should be .. within a couple inches of the date stamp 
smaller than the date stamp .. and closer to the mid plate ////

or

on top facing the floor of the car ... right against the bell housing...

I have seen some early ones vin stamped on the machined surface the side cover bolts to 
ON THE case .... there a little pad that hangs out next to the gasket...where the date is on this one..

so with the 69 tail shaft and lever that makes it a little tough t o get the back up
lite switch to work.....68 only style,,,,

Scott


----------



## simpleman101 (Aug 22, 2019)

i see the back up light will be a problem my shiftier dose not have that hole did 1968 gto come with a neutral safety switch this car was raced a little by my brother in vary early 80's its been off the road since 77 this is a frame off restoration i.m doing the frame is painted i.m in the process of putting a complete floor with rockers in so many spot welds thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

simpleman101 said:


> i see the back up light will be a problem my shiftier dose not have that hole did 1968 gto come with a neutral safety switch this car was raced a little by my brother in vary early 80's its been off the road since 77 this is a frame off restoration i.m doing the frame is painted i.m in the process of putting a complete floor with rockers in so many spot welds thanks


If original, and not a 4-speed conversion, the trans had a back-up switch fitted to it. You should still have the wiring somewhere in sight? There are different styles.

I believe Ames may have it. Hurst sells a bracket/switch that will work. Ebay seems to have a few types, and there are universal set-up that can be fitted. You want to make sure you have all the matching components for each style of switch. The Hurst looks to be the simplest to install/use.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

He has the bellcrank for the switch on his reverse selector arm in the pic....the rod and the switch are gone, though.


----------



## simpleman101 (Aug 22, 2019)

great guys making progress went thru boxes of parts found the original 68 shifter with back up light switch and wire harness now the problem i have is the neutral safety switch does anyone have pic of how it mounts and maybe parts list this is for a 68 thanks Rob


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

simpleman101 said:


> great guys making progress went thru boxes of parts found the original 68 shifter with back up light switch and wire harness now the problem i have is the neutral safety switch does anyone have pic of how it mounts and maybe parts list this is for a 68 thanks Rob



Don't believe there is a neutral safety switch - that's for automatics. I think the neutral safety switch is when the trans is in neutral or you push in your clutch pedal in case you left it in gear. That's what I'm thinking, but I could be wrong. :yesnod:


----------



## simpleman101 (Aug 22, 2019)

best thing i heard all day thank you all Rob


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

68 didnt have a nuetral safety switch ... the 2 purple wires at the base of the column were jumped from the factory with a U shaped jumper plugged into the plug.
You could add a 69 up switch and harness real easily tho ...

good find on your 68 shifter ...

Scott


----------

